# Egr cooler location



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

It's this big part on the top/front of the engine:










Where are you looking to buy a tune? I'd like to know who is selling one.


----------



## Carol Dasilva (5 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> It's this big part on the top/front of the engine:
> 
> View attachment 298824
> 
> ...


I'm going to be sending the car to get 
Egr dpf and dyno turned at a performance shop. So next time I stop by there I can ask about tuning are you looking for emissions intact or deleted


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

delete.


----------

